# Script para adicionar usuario Gentoo - 2

## raragao

Agradeço as dicas de vocês....

Vocês sabem como posso codificar uma senha para usuarios Gentoo (MD5SUMS como o amigo falou) através do PHP ????

----------

## lmpinto

 *raragao wrote:*   

> Agradeço as dicas de vocês....
> 
> Vocês sabem como posso codificar uma senha para usuarios Gentoo (MD5SUMS como o amigo falou) através do PHP ????

 

Posso fazer uma pergunta muito estúpida? Porque e que nao puseste este comentário no post anterior?

----------

## humpback

Ponho a mesma pergunta que o lmpinto. E locko a thread por ser um dup desta: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=62091 .

----------

